# Witty responses to "So, you must do a really big Christmas display, huh?"



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Ok, I'm sure this happens to most of you: Its mid-October and you're hard at work putting up your tombstones, running extension cords, testing fog machines or otherwise busily finishing a prop you've spent months tinkering with. Some nice folks stop by (with at least one dog and one child) and start asking questions. So far, so good.

Then one of them inevitably says *"So, you must really do a big Christmas display, huh?"...*








groan. 
What would your response be if you didn't have to take neighborhood politics into consideration?


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

"I would, but unfortunately it would negate the contract I have with my lord and master, Satan..."


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

'Sometimes dead is better!'  :xbones: 

Of course, chances are high they won't recognize a genuine movie quote/you being a smarta** back and just assume you are a weirdo heh...but alas.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Well I would but some people don't like dead zombified santa... kinda ruins the jolly part.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

No I'll let you take Christmas, and I'll come over to your house and ask you stupid questions.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

What's Christmas????


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What do you mean, this is my Christmas display.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You think I am going to get all this taken down before Christmas?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, depending on the weather I cover my rooftops, lawn and drive with about eight inches of snow...


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

*whips out laptop*

[after 30 seconds of typing, clicking and scrolling as couple, dog and child stand there awkwardly]
"No I'll let you take Christmas, and I'll come over to your house and ask you stupid questions."

*waits gleefully for response*


----------

